# How should the pipe smell after smoking



## Freshlillemor (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I haven't come across any information discussing how the pipe should smell after you smoke it. My pipes all smell quite pungent, Is this normal or should they be allowed to rest more often or be kept in a low humidity container of some sort?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

My pipes always smell like the last thing I smoked in them. The smell will fade over time, but they will always smell like they've been smoked. Personally, I have a rotation of 8 pipes, that I routinely smoke. My cobs, I just smoke whatever I want in them, while my briars are smoked with specific blends in mind, ie.....aro's, va's..flakes, etc..... I recommend picking up a few cobs to try and it's a very inexpensive way, to increase the number of pipes in your rotation. I never smoke the same pipe two days in a row. I like them to get a little rest.


----------



## Freshlillemor (Aug 2, 2012)

I do keep cobs in my rotation and let my briars rest for 30 hours or so, but should I be concerned about the humidity in which the pipes are stored?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't. They just sit in a pipe stand in my brewing room. The average humidity in that room is between 40-45%. Granted, I have central heat and air. Unless, you live in the jungle, ie...swamp cooler, I wouldn't over think it. As long as, they are not sitting in direct sunlight, and relatively cool. I wouldn't worry about it. :2


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought an LHS churchwarden that was basically unsmoked (1-2 bowls at most) and probably 50+ years old. It smelled like the basement of an antique store. Gross. Smell was almost gone after a very unpleasant 1/4 bowl of PA. So yes, it will smell like what you smoke in it. The only smell I don't care for after my pipes are smoked is if I smoke a pretty wet aromatic. I dunno, I just smelled my pipe rack and I think it smells pretty good. What blends do you smoke the most?


----------



## Freshlillemor (Aug 2, 2012)

floogy said:


> I just bought an LHS churchwarden that was basically unsmoked (1-2 bowls at most) and probably 50+ years old. It smelled like the basement of an antique store. Gross. Smell was almost gone after a very unpleasant 1/4 bowl of PA. So yes, it will smell like what you smoke in it. The only smell I don't care for after my pipes are smoked is if I smoke a pretty wet aromatic. I dunno, I just smelled my pipe rack and I think it smells pretty good. What blends do you smoke the most?


The pipe i smoke english blends in I'm letting rest for a while to see how it smells in a few days, though it smells like pipes I use exclusively for virginia flakes. A pipe I use for aromatics smells a little sweeter but it's still a pungent ashy smell. I'm going to keep them in a confined, dry place since it's been raining a lot and there's nothing but rain comin'


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

They _should_ smell like a little bit of heaven. Mine do! :thumb:


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I have about 20 pipes. They get smoked with a 20 pipe rest period say 5/6 days depending on how many cigars I go through, with my pipes (some times 50% pipes some times 60% pipes.) I do find they smell better if rested and taste better IMO.

I also have a few one off pipes that get smoked a lot less often, for example I have a huge Calabash which lasts for hours (seldom have the time now).


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

> I do find they smell better if rested and taste better IMO


Very true. No pipe smells nice after smoking but it gets better.

I really like the smell of a pipe after a cotton ball/alcohol treatment.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a smell you'll get used to, too. I used to just balk at the scent of a cold pipe. A few years of having one in my breast pocket (or _chest_ pocket, rather; don't want Bruce and Jim to harass me for my word choice again :lol all the time has acclimated me to the smell. I think it's just something you're hypersensitive to at first. Same with the taste. I used to notice the aftertaste of a pipe for a few hours after I'd smoke. Now I only notice it for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you emptying the pipe, and running a pipe cleaner through the stem into the bowl after each smoke? That'll help get any funky moisture out. 
Better yet, run a pipe cleaner dipped in a tiny bit of alcohol. The higher proof the better (190 proof Grain if you have access, or Bacardi 151, or just a pipe "sweetener" liquid that every pipe shop sells).


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a noob and a once-or-twice-a-week smoker, and I've only smoked mostly OTCs so far, and a single tin of EMP. I find that the pipe will smell unpleasant and funky right after the smoke, but let it sit overnight and the smell is quite a pleasant one the next day; a toasty sweetish, slightly burnt smell... I kinda enjoy taking a sniff of the pipe smoked a couple days ago, and do it almost always, before packing a new smoke...


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a Dr. Grabow briar that I smoke just about every day. It being one of only 3 pipes I have (the other two are cobs) it doesn't get much more than an overnight rest. I pack it in the morning and will smoke it throughout the day in 5-10 minute increments (smoke breaks). I use it at work because it is smaller and fits nicely in the arm pocket of my uniform. The thing smells like the butt end of an ash tray even though I clean it out every evening but it still is a little stinky in the morning. Should I try letting it sit for a couple days and just rotate my cobs in? I usually use the cobs in the evening after work when I have the time to sit and smoke a whole bowl.


----------

